# Does my new betta have VELVET? :(



## resh2rei (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys!

I did read the diseases sticky, but this doesnt fit everything under velvet, though there are some things in common, so I thought i'd post. 

I just noticed a gold SHEEN (not specks or dust) all over my new betta Firecracker. I just got him last Wednesday and it seemed like he already had this. I dont know if that is just his iridescence or velvet. Also, there is his patch on the top of his head, and it is orange and SHINY.. it extends to the top of his eyes as well.

He took some time to adjust to the tank, but now he is active and swimming, not hiding, eating (thank god) and fins are not clamped. 

One thing though is he really likes to put himself in/near the corners of my 2.5 gallon tank, around the heater cord that is suctioned to the wall, and in between the filter and the wall. I dont know why. I dont necessarily see him RUBBING though, and there is no scale loss anywhere except that patch on his head which is what he came with. 

Here's the form: 
Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? i make it 80-82 using a desklamp WITH my pad heater because the pad heater keeps it at 76 only 
Does your tank have a filter? yes, a sponge filter
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Betta Biogold Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2-3 times per day, 2 pellets. 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Twice a week 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50% 
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime Water Conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
NO
Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Has a golden sheen to him - was there when I got him but he is new so I dont know. He also has shiny orange stuff on the top of his head, extending near his eyes. I dont know if this is velvet or his scale coloring :S.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? None
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Yesterday
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? raising temperature of water in lieu of getting AQ salt tomorrow.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? Adult?


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I hope I can be of some help,

As far as the orange- ish patch of colour on his head goes I am pretty sure that is completely normal because most bettas have that, sometimes it is a different colour sometimes red but yes I think that is all ok. Now to his body, I have only ever seen one betta with velvet disease and it was in a petshop. It appeared to have really really fine gold dust covering the whole fish including over the eyes. It is difficult to tell from the photos but from what I can see I think the metalic sheen you are referring to is a normal part of your bettas colouring. As for him sitting in the cormers etc well you said that he is new so he could be just settling in still. Also if the PH and other readings of the tank are out of whack it can cause them to sit around sometimes. All I can reccomend it keeping a close eye on him but from what I can see in the photos he looks fine to me. Keep me updated on how he goes


----------



## resh2rei (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks so much!  I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I am pretty sure its his normal coloring. Alot of times the teal/bluish bettas have that golden color to them. If it was velvet it would look like he was sprinkled in gold dust and would most likely be acting sick as well - clamped fins, color loss, ect. He looks perfectly healthy. I think that coloring on his head is called a grizzle? Maybe not. 

The guy in my siggy also has the gold sheen to him


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Based on your description, I agree with the others that it's not velvet. When my girl had velvet, it started out like a goldish/rust dust on her body, and progressed to a thick coat of it, not a sheen/irridesensce like you are describing. If the sheen was velvet, you would notice extreme lethargy and clamped fins, and no interest in food at all, not necessarily showing up at the same time. My girl's fins became increasingly clamped the worse it became but the lethargy happened first. You would also notice times of barely moving near the top or bottom and then sudden erratic movements against rocks, the tank, the filter, the plants, etc. Then back to resting. You might also notice swollen gills (although not necessarily) and rapid movement of the gills, but if your fish was like mine and found a way to rest at the top, you might not notice any movement at all from the gills. Mine found a way to scootch herself on top of the heater so her head was out of the water enough to breath, and she wouldn't move at all for hours.

So long story short (sorry), your fish sounds very healthy to me.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

looks like normal coloration. 2.5 gall kind small to cycle, still possible of course. But if you new to cycling i am recommending just do 1-50 and 1-100% water changes. You can take the filter out. I really think it the best.
Not sure what is your decision so check those links. And remember if you still want to use the filter you need to swish/rinse it regularly and vacuum the gravel regularly.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758


----------

